
Senator Richard Burr Warned of Coronavirus Effects in Private Meeting - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.npr.org/2020/03/19/818192535/burr-recording-sparks-questions-about-private-comments-on-covid-19
======
a3n
This is vaguely like insider trading. He knew something was bad, based on
privileged information he had from the government, and told a small group, who
had bribed him with campaign donations, so that they could "benefit."
Meanwhile, publicly, he said things weren't so bad.

~~~
a3n
Well actually, no, it's _exactly_ like insider trading. Literally.

Senator dumped up to $1.6M of stock after reassuring public on Covid-19
(propublica.org)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22631832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22631832)

